# Tomato Chutney small batch for roasted grilled pork



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good. Those Red Gold maters are pretty good stuff. I like the Cento brand also.

BTW, that is the perfect about of ginger.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What are maters?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s Wooley speak for tomatoes! 

I buy the ginger in the jar also. I even like it better than fresh.
The other day I made Chinese peanut noodles with ginger and cucumber
slices, if I didn’t have the ginger in the jar I wouldn’t have made it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I buy the ginger in the jar also. I even like it better than fresh.
> .





Locally a pound jar is about 50 cents more than a pound of fresh ginger. No waste, no work and more finely minced. Once I found it I never looked back


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The jar ginger is longer lasting as well...the fresh ginger dries 
up before I can use it - no matter how small of a piece I buy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> That’s Wooley speak for tomatoes!
> 
> I buy the ginger in the jar also. I even like it better than fresh.
> The other day I made Chinese peanut noodles with ginger and cucumber
> slices, if I didn’t have the ginger in the jar I wouldn’t have made it.


Hey! Colbyt said maters first. I ain't seen no jarred ginger around here even in the Asian stores. I buy fresh when I need it. Wrapped tightly it will keep a good while in the bottom of the frig.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Hey! Colbyt said maters first. I ain't seen no jarred ginger around here even in the Asian stores. I buy fresh when I need it. Wrapped tightly it will keep a good while in the bottom of the frig.


It’s sliced and pickled.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It’s sliced and pickled.


OK, the pink stuff, I've found that in one Asian store about 40 miles away from me. Really tastes good. 

I also have a recipe for home canned pickled ginger. I may try it someday.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The ginger that's served with sushi?

Between lions, maters & ginger, I need an interpreter.:smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> The ginger that's served with sushi?
> 
> Between lions, maters & ginger, I need an interpreter.:smile:


yes, that ginger... 
You don’t need an interpreter - Just chalk it up to Food Bloopers! :surprise:
We do a lot of these!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> The ginger that's served with sushi?
> 
> Between lions, maters & ginger, I need an interpreter.:smile:


Don't forget taters. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Hey! Colbyt said maters first. I ain't seen no jarred ginger around here even in the Asian stores. I buy fresh when I need it. Wrapped tightly it will keep a good while in the bottom of the frig.





It is normally found, at least in these parts, in the refrigerated foods sections of the Asian stores. It also sold in Indian food stores here near the garlic and garlic paste. 



Kroger has stores in Texas and they have a more expensive product.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> It is normally found, at least in these parts, in the refrigerated foods sections of the Asian stores. It also sold in Indian food stores here near the garlic and garlic paste.
> 
> 
> 
> Kroger has stores in Texas and they have a more expensive product.


Haven't seen it in the refrigerated section either in local Asian or Indian stores. Maybe the local population doesn't use it. Haven't looked at local Kroger stores but agree it will be more expensive.


----------

